# Wyandottes - male or female?



## markhorsley68

Hello,
I've bought 2 silver laced wyandottes that are supposed to be young pullets - 16 weeks old - I'm having my doubts as they squared up to another hen the other day with necks all flared up! They appear to be getting a bit of a wattle and comb too but as I'm not familiar with the breed I thought I'd ask you guys for your opinions!

























I so hope they aren't cockerels as I have a beautiful Sumatran bantam cockerel and he can be a bad tempered little so and so with other males.

any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Apyl

I'm not familiar with the breed but I do know the squaring off is not a male only action, its a pecking order thing thats done by both male and female.


----------



## Energyvet

What does your cockerel think about them?


----------



## markhorsley68

The Wyandotte tends to start any squaring up and the Sumatran will also square up and ruff his neck feathers out (as does the wyandotte) and they run at each other with feet outstretched but then they'll just walk off?


----------



## madman

I think there hens


----------



## chickenman18

I think that to madman


----------



## markhorsley68

That's brilliant news!...such a relief...thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## hockeychick

They look like hens. My Wyandotte hens are very aggressive with the other hens, and often square off with others.


----------



## redmaples

I have 2 close to the same age and they look like hens.


----------



## markhorsley68

Thanks for the info red maples and hockey chick,I now believe they're hens too,they've not grew any more comb and seem to have settled down too.
Thanks gain


----------



## markhorsley68

Just an update to this old thread,one of them turned out to be a hen...which was promptly chewed up by a stoat and the other turned out to be a handsome,cocky cockerel!


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry for your tragic story and their untimely end. I share your grief.


----------



## markhorsley68

Thanks for that Energyvet,it' seems to be over with now,the stoat hasn't showed its face for a couple of months,everyone's coming back into lay and even my turkey's stopped trying to kill me!..happy days.


----------



## Energyvet

markhorsley68 said:


> Thanks for that Energyvet,it' seems to be over with now,the stoat hasn't showed its face for a couple of months,everyone's coming back into lay and even my turkey's stopped trying to kill me!..happy days.


To better times!


----------



## ypease

My three little hens are Wyandottes as well. They square off and fly at each other and the necks flare. They then walk away as well. They sometimes act like a rooster, but they are establishing their pecking order maintainence.


----------

